# Two GS Pups - Looking for Trainers in MD



## gsdeasternshoremd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have two GS pups male and female... My husband and I would like to become trainers....We live on the Eastern Shore of MD and there are NO and I mean NO information for GS training here. Does anyone know where we can get a certificate
There is AKC Salisbury to train dogs but not to train Owners to train dogs
Any advice for neebies


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi, I don't have an answer, but I lived in Princess Anne from second grade to ninth grade and then went to college there for two years. I know how desolate that region can be though there is a good breeder in Easton that also does training. I attended a Joanne Plumb seminar in Easton for 3 days about 10 years ago.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I live in SoMD. There are online schools on getting a training cert, but I don't know any place to do certification training on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## lucille (Dec 13, 2012)

go to michaelellis.com he has a training school. Its on the west coast


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I did an obedience training course through Animal Behavior College. I'm a "certified" obedience trainer. I'm in Southern Maryland. Online course with externship. Could look into that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

There's also the Tom Rose School for dog trainers.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Animal Behavior College | Home

The Tom Rose School

https://www.karenpryoracademy.com/


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pat Miller: Peaceable Paws in Maryland


----------

